# FREE Animal Chart



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi guys, I am a fairly new farmer but within 3 years my herd grew from 3 to 25 animals. Needless to say I had to find a way to keep track of my animals, their meds, etc so I created this chart which I keep in a 3-ring binder at the barn - each page in a plastic page protector. I hope you guys can use it.
I have also created an Excel spread sheet with all my animals at a glance. I will be happy to share that with anyone who may be interested.


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing your excel sheets for your animals if you wouldn't mind! I've been looking for a good way to keep track of them on excel. If you would please email me them at [email protected]. That would be fantastic!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice job...I use something simular ...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Would you please send me a copy of this? This is awesome! I could use something like this instead if my chicken scratch lol.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I would love to but for some reason it's not letting me attach the Word document into this page. 
I will be happy to e-mail it to you directly, please send me your address to [email protected] and I'll reply with the attachment.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Pls send it to me aswell... [email protected]


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like it, good job. I ended up using a program called Kintrax it's really pretty neat for everything from illness, pedigree, sales etc. It's only $20.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I am going to look into Kintrax, although I am not an animal breeder, just a very senile hobby farmer. To tell you how bad I am, I once vaccinate the same goat twice in the same day. 
I only have 25 animals but it does get overwhelming at times so these charts came in quite handy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wooow, GREAT!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

May i ask.... How did u make this? If i could also make one that would be great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You did a very nice job!! One thing I want to share as I have learned over the years having human kids is keep more then one copy!!!! I have my binder that I write everything in, then about once a week or so I put it all on the computer, save it, then print so its easy to read. That way if my kids decide to have their art time on my paper I still have it on the computer, and if something goes wrong with my computer I have the paper


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

it's just a MS Word document, very simple. I would be happy to email it to anyone, just send me your e-mail address OR e-mail me directly at [email protected].


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Since you guys like the Animal Chart so much, I thought you may also like the All-Animals-At-A-Glance chart I have created. 
Attached is a sample with my animals but I would be happy to send you a clean copy if you think you could use it. 

I created this one using Excel and it has some really cool features. For example, I took digital pictures of each animal and linked them to this chart so when you click on their name their picture pops up. Also, the little red triangles in the corners of some of the boxes indicate that there is more info in that box like the one shown for Mackie on 6/29/12.

If you will notice, at the very bottom there are 2 tabs: The second Tab is the the De-Worming chart on which I listed when I de-wormed them, what meds I used and what quantity for each animal since some of them were only a few months old.
Let me know if you guys want that one as well. I will have to e-mail it to you. The one you see is a picture of the document but the one I would be sending you is the actual Excel document.


----------



## Amyh30 (Oct 23, 2012)

I really like your chart! It is much better than what I made up. Please send. [email protected]

Thank you!!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I would be interested in your Excel sheets also! [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

Anawhitfield - Thank you for sharing your spreadsheet. VERY nice!! Can you please email a copy to [email protected]?

Thanks!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for emailing me it! We really love the whole concept of it and it will work very well for our needs.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Call me old-fashioned, but each of my animals has a file with their bill of sale, registry certificate(s) and a health record


----------



## banderson1179 (Apr 19, 2013)

I would love a copy of them too please! [email protected]

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for sending me a copy! I really appreciate it!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd love copies of both please. [email protected] Thank you


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Call me old-fashioned, but each of my animals has a file with their bill of sale, registry certificate(s) and a health record


I use the kintrax, (I downloaded drop box -free-so it automatically backs everything up there and I can access it anywhere I get online) and if needed I just print out pedigrees, health records when I'm selling an animal it keeps all my finances etc. I do keep hard copy of registrations bill of sales etc in a binder for a hard copy.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry guys, I had to change my email address. If you want any of these charts, please email me at [email protected]. 
The bellsouth address is no longer active.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice! I have to write everything down a.s.a.p. as well, or I would get confused... and I'm only 28  I use www.easykeeper.net thanks to Goat Song's recommendations


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Can you send me both copies also? [email protected]

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Could you send me both please? @ [email protected]


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

anawhitfield I would very much like a copy of your chart please and thank you. [email protected]


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Best chart! I printed out copies for each of my nine goats. So easy to follow and keep track of everyone. Thanks do much for sharing


----------



## wiselittlefainters (Jul 9, 2013)

I would like for you to send all of them to me also please. [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

can you also send to me please [email protected]


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you sending the charts by reading this post or should we email you to get them. I got lost as usual and not sure which to do.. My email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

anawhitfield said:


> Hi guys, I am a fairly new farmer but within 3 years my herd grew from 3 to 25 animals. Needless to say I had to find a way to keep track of my animals, their meds, etc so I created this chart which I keep in a 3-ring binder at the barn - each page in a plastic page protector. I hope you guys can use it.
> I have also created an Excel spread sheet with all my animals at a glance. I will be happy to share that with anyone who may be interested.


Can you send them to me to please? [email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

I would love copies, too, please. [email protected]


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Could you please email a copy of your spreadsheet? [email protected]

Benny & Patty Martin
HoofPrints Farm


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

yes would love this!!


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

That is a great plan!  Very helpful.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like it also please!

[email protected]

Is there a way you can just link it here? I always feel so bad when people offer things and then they have to send it a million times!lol


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

I would love to have a copy of this! I have been struggling with a way to keep better track of my goats. I do breed them, and sell them, so like to keep track of who has who, if not registered, and when they had medications. Awesome job!


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

I would like them also. [email protected] thanks


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the copies!!


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I like your spread sheets too! Can you email me copies too..Thanks! 
[email protected]


----------

